# why do jack russells hop on three legs?



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

I wondered if there are any terrier owners or breeders could tell my why a jack russ may lift one of their back legs up and keep it up for a couple of steps. Is there a problem or is it due to breeding line? or is it just normal, My boy is 11 and has always done it and i noticed other russells do it. Im just very curious any ideas?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's possibly a problem with his knee cap which isn't sitting right, it's called patella luxation.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

oh no hes been like it 11 years, the vet couldnt find anything wrong but I didnt have it xrayed, it does seem to be a trait in may jack russells is it due to their breeding


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen one of my Borders do this but it has only been twice when she has been running.I assumed maybe she had jarred her leg while running and rubbed her thigh muscle and she was fine.


----------



## jbw54 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's possibly a problem with his knee cap which isn't sitting right, it's called patella luxation.


Yep my daughters mini dachshund did the same, she had him xrayed and the vet confirmed, but he's ok now - that was last year.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

jbw54 said:


> Yep my daughters mini dachshund did the same, she had him xrayed and the vet confirmed, but he's ok now - that was last year.


 did he need any treatment, mine jack russ has had it all his life it hasnt stopped him doing anything


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I do know exactly what you mean. I see lots of JRs doing this. My vet maintains that there is always some physical reason for it and it is not normal. 
But all the ones I have known have never shown any lameness or pain.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its probably patella luxation as this is very common with alot of small breeds. However unless its serious and requires surgery most dogs manage fine with it.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info, it hasnt stopped him doing anything and hes always had it,will keep my eye on it to make sure it doeant get worse s he get older, Hes a fast little chap whose happy to jump up and over styles at 100mph


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Domino my jackapoo did that when he was xrayed it turned out he had Legge Calve Perthes disease and ended with a total hip replacement.

I have had three proper jack russells and all of them hopped but used to vary which leg they held up, they all had xrays and nothing was found to be wrong.

Val xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think there are different grades of luxation, if it's severe, what they do is open up the joint, and actually file the groove in the bone where the knee cap slides up and down, so that it's deep enough and the knee cap doesn't keep popping out. If it's only mild, they generally just leave it well alone. 

It's not just small breeds it affects, larger breeds can suffer from this as well, and the thinking is (when I was chatting with someone who knows a lot more than me about these things) as with many of the other *defects*, that it is genetic.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I know a JRTx who does that. She has been to the vets though, and they told her owner not to worry. I have noticed quite a few JRT types we have met out and about doing the same...


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ooh now I am worried, I had also put it down as just a JRT thing! Almost all I have ever known have done this, my nan had them for years, the one that impregnated our old family dog did it (though he had huge testicles ) my friends mums little one does, I cant think of any that don't.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

My Staffie had a luxating patella (thats why she was given to a rescue centre) she had to have a big op on it by a specialist vet. Shes all better.


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

My mums yorkie often hopped on three legs / limped after a lot of exercise but the vets never diagnosed anything and said she probably strained a muscle. However she is four now and went in recently for her annual jabs and they have now discovered her knee keeps dislocating and she may have to have an operation in the future to fix it despite it not bothering her for long lengths of time.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

It's more commonly referred to as "the terrier hop", very common, most JRT's have this hop to their gait. I can't ever remember seeing a terrier without one, that's not to say there haven't been any, I just can't remember one.

My Floyd does it too when he's on the lead, but never when he's running full pelt after his ball, he needs all his feet then!


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks for all the replies Im not so worried now especially after reading the terrier hop, he is 11yrs and never had a problem he doesnt limp whilst walking and only does it while he is trotting, I will keep an eye on him as hes getting older.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

Please excuse the late reply to this question ..

.. but as I have made a video previously of the jack russell hop, and when I searched it this forum thread came up in the search results, I thought it was useful to show people who didn't know about it, and actual example.

CHOPS the funny jack russell dog HOP & Skip on his rear legs - Australia. - YouTube

I am a pro dog walker, and many of the jack russells (crosses) I have walked have had such a characteristic, though none as pronounced as this dog.

This dog is quite an anxious dog, and I am not sure if that feeds into its walking style. But I agree, their is no obvious pain or lameness in this dog either.

Cute or a medical condition, it seems the jury is still out. Cheers B


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

DOGPERSON said:


> Please excuse the late reply to this question ..
> 
> .. but as I have made a video previously of the jack russell hop, and when I searched it this forum thread came up in the search results, I thought it was useful to show people who didn't know about it, and actual example.
> 
> ...


Mine hops. He has a deep tissue massage every 4-6 months to loosen everything up and it stops the hopping completely. In fact it's the hopping that's the first sign I need to get him booked in (usually a 4-6 week wait).


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

My old mongrel was deff part Jack Russell and he did this too, again leg checked at vet and nothing wrong, he did it on and off the whole 11 years we shared together.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I have 3 jack Russells. And my female Holly does it, and there's nothing wrong with her knee caps or joints just something she does. Like the ever so famous 'jack Russell shakes'


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking about it about it the JR we had when I was still at school did that, and I've seen lots of JRs doing the odd little skip just thought it was a JR thing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Patella luxation. Usually not painful, the dogs are fine.

Occasionally can cause pain or problems if it's high grade, in which case surgery is recommended. It usually doesn't come to that.

It is a congenital deformity, common in small breeds.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Toby has serious terrier shakes, but the hoppy thing, only if he has something stuck in or between his pads...


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tess does this she has a grade 1 luxating patella, the vet said it wont bother her and he said it in no way warrants an op, she does agility and runs round like a loom, she hops more when she is sort of trotting rather than running.


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

My Mums Bichon has it in both back legs, but thankfully very mild. The vets have said he's fine, and could go all his life without the need for surgery.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

8tansox said:


> It's more commonly referred to as "the terrier hop", very common, most JRT's have this hop to their gait. I can't ever remember seeing a terrier without one, that's not to say there haven't been any, I just can't remember one.
> 
> My Floyd does it too when he's on the lead, but never when he's running full pelt after his ball, he needs all his feet then!


I had a discussion recently about the 'terrier hop' with a kennel worker as one of the jrt's had quite a bad one, and he said he'd hardly ever seen one without a hop! 



Jem121 said:


> I have 3 jack Russells. And my female Holly does it, and there's nothing wrong with her knee caps or joints just something she does. Like the ever so famous 'jack Russell shakes'


My old PRT had the terrier shakes all his life (but never the hop), whereas I've noticed Nooka does a hop, usually when going from a trot to a run (or from a run to a trot). So when we're next at the vets I'll get them to have a feel. She doesn't do it a lot so it's probably only mild PL, but better safe than sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

My grandparents' dog (not a terrier) needed surgery for her luxating patella, but she seems to be fine now.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Terrier shakes but only hops when he's trodden in something. I do occasionally get a "he's hurt his foot" when he stands with a front paw in the air - he hasn't - he's smelt something. OH's border will occasionally throw a skip in.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It's usually low grade luxating patellas. 

My Mum's staffy had it very severely and need corrective surgery. 

Find it odd how people casually dismiss it, just because the dog 'does ok' with it, doesn't mean they are fit to be bred from IMO.... most small breeds seem to be prone to it nowadays, presumably partly because of that attitude


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It is usually some degree of patella luxation that causes them to hop this way. It doesn't usually cause lameness.

My JR has this in both hind legs, but my vet is reluctant to operate. It doesn't seem to trouble her or stop her from doing anything.

It is more common in small breeds, but particularly the shorter legged ones.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I agreed it's caused by patella luxation. Pippi JRT doesn't hop, ever 

What is Jack Russell Shakes? Pippi trembles when she's excited but has to sit still, is that what it is?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi used to (Westie x JR) but now you mention it, I realise she's stopped.
One of 2 reasons - either a course of Mobile Bones supplement or less exercise during the hot weather. 

Will keep a close eye on her and try to keep it this way.


----------



## Davescalez (Apr 14, 2017)

1966 kerry said:


> I wondered if there are any terrier owners or breeders could tell my why a jack russ may lift one of their back legs up and keep it up for a couple of steps. Is there a problem or is it due to breeding line? or is it just normal, My boy is 11 and has always done it and i noticed other russells do it. Im just very curious any ideas?


 I have the same issue and wondered if I could be walking him too much


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had and JR that always ran like that, nothing wrong with her legs.


----------



## Davescalez (Apr 14, 2017)

1966 kerry said:


> oh no hes been like it 11 years, the vet couldnt find anything wrong but I didnt have it xrayed, it does seem to be a trait in may jack russells is it due to their breeding


One thing if observed is that he will run at the speed of light! At young age I suppose could sprain or twist his leg somewhere, it does stop after a lot of rest, he falls over himself sometimes trying to keep p with faster dogs


----------

